# Bild "um Pfad" verbiegen (ohne Verzerren)?



## Margit_ (9. September 2013)

Ihr Lieben,

könnt Ihr mir sagen, wie ich eine "Bordüre" um einen Pfad" biegen kann, sodass sich das Bild nicht verzerrt.
Hier angehängt ein Bild-Beispiel. Der Filmstreifen soll um die Rundungen gebogen sein (es könnte auch ein einfacher Kreis sein beispielsweise), *ohne sich zu verzerren *(mir fällt nur 3D-Effekt, Verzerren/Biegen und Verflüssigen ein – all das ist aber ungeeignet dafür). 

Ich arbeite aufgrund von Bequemlichkeit mit PS 6 (uralt) – hätte aber auch CS4 

Liebe Grüße,danke!

Margit


----------



## Another (10. September 2013)

Definiere verzerren. Natürlich verzerrt sich ein Bild automatisch bereits dann, sobald eine Seite des Bildes länger ist als die andere, was je nach Bild u. je nach Grad der Verzerrung mitunter noch brauchbare Ergebnisse liefern kann. Abhilfe würde hier ggf. nur das Content Aware Scale bieten, wenn PS es dabei verbiegen könnte, u. auch dies käme wohl nicht ohne eine Nachbearbeitung drum herum.

Bestenfalls handhabst du das viel simpler:
Wenn die Kontur außen rum, also deine Bilder, nicht verzerrt werden sollen, transformiere (oder gestalte) nur deine Filmrolle entlang des runden Pfades. Hinterher setzt du ganz bequem deine Bilder in die dafür vorgesehenden Kästchen der Filmrolle.

Natürlich werden hierbei die Bilder zum Teil abgeschnitten, da die Kästchen nun nicht mehr quadratisch sind. Jedoch werden die Bilder selbst nicht verzerrt und du behälst die Kontrolle darüber, welcher Ausschnitt der Bilder am wichtigsten ist. Im Grunde ist dies also wie ein Layout in einem verspielt-designten Indesign Dokument.


----------



## Margit_ (10. September 2013)

Lieber Another,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
Ja, es ist schon logisch/erwünscht, dass sich das Bild "verzerrt" - aber eben "gleichmäßig gebogen in alle Richtungen, also quasi zweidimensional. So wie hier etwa (ich weiß, dass das hier extra anders gemalt ist – es soll nur veranschaulichen, welchen Effekt ich digital zu erreichen trachte ):




Ich selber kriege mit den oben genannten Varianten nur folgendes hin (siehe Bild).

Liebe Grüße, danke,

Margit


----------



## Another (10. September 2013)

Also kreisrund wäre noch leicht.

Wenn deine Arbeitsfläche hoch wie breit angelegt ist, und dein Filmstreifen genau von der linken bis zur rechten Seite auf der Arbeitsfläche lang ist, musst du hier nur noch auf den Filter: Verzerrungsfilter > Polarkoordinaten klicken, damit er kreisrund verzerrt wird.

(Aber verzerrt, wird es dann natürlich dennoch )

Ich würds eher so machen wie ich es oben, weiter unten, beschrieben haben.

gl&hf,
Another


----------



## Margit_ (10. September 2013)

Lieber Another,

jaaaaaaaaaaaa******! Mit "Polarkoordinaten" bin ich schon sehr zufrieden (siehe Bild)! ...Vorher zusammengestaucht ergibt es für mich schon sehr passable Ergebnisse. Und geht schneller, als händisch alles selber basteln 

Vielen Dank!

Margit


----------

